# Let's make some cocktails..(Photo Tutorial)



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

I tried making a video on how to tie these but each time these was an issue, so here's an old school photo tutorial - hope this helps:

So first off you're gonna need: two small thin ties, two fork ties, a flat bandset of your choice (3/4"-1/4"×6.5" Precise yellow pictured), and ×2 7" loop tubes (1632 pictured). I've omitted talking about tying a bandset because if you can't already do that, go learn how and come back. Gamekeeper John on YouTube has a very clear video showing how for both ott & ttf.

Moving on, first we want to lay out bandset out flat with the pouch tie 'trough' facing up. Make a neat little loop with your tubing and lay about 3/4" in the middle of the flat band. Lightly pinch the tubing into the flat, wrapping the flat evenly on the tubing and stretching slightly. Take one of the your small ties and place it on the underside of the your tie, double knot using using a little spit to slide the knots down tight. In pic #4 we see the completed tie, the small bit of excess flat is no accident. We roll this back over our completed tie, which we see in pic #5 giving us a tidy finished product.

Next we tie it to our frame, a Torque in this case. Smooth your tubes out and make sure they make a nice parallel set, pinch the end of this loop. From here it's as simple as a classic wrap and tuck, the only difference being when you fold back the 'lip' for the final 2-3 wraps it's it's a little more fiddly.

This particular setup is for launching 6mm steels & heavy airsoft BB's and boy does it ever send a pill! It's nice light draw compliments pinching that small ammo & has wicked accuracy to boot. I hope you guys enjoyed this & think about giving them a try for yourself, if you're anything like me you'll be hooked!

Happy building & shooting everyone!















































































Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Wow many thanks for every aspect of this one, I love trying something different and going to have to try this out


----------



## spewing (Mar 13, 2016)

Thanks for that.
Will give it a try. Play around with lengths etc for my draw.

Will let you know how I get on.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

AKA Forgotten said:


> Wow many thanks for every aspect of this one, I love trying something different and going to have to try this out


No problem my friemd glad you enjoyed it!

Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

spewing said:


> Thanks for that.
> Will give it a try. Play around with lengths etc for my draw.
> 
> Will let you know how I get on.


Not a proble, have fun experimenting! And questions lmk I use these for everything for hunting to targets.

Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

I am making some band and tubes aets up tonight and an Old Fashion... so why not? These have been cooking in my hindbrain anyway.

Old Miser sent me a bit of 1632 rwd tibe...and I have plenty of flat band materials.

Thanks BushpotChef.


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

Thanks always like to learn!


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Well, I think I did it.

Let me have the truth, please


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

Great tutorial - thanks!

Is there a reason for wrapping and tucking the loops instead of sliding them through the cut in the frame?


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

MakoPat said:


> Well, I think I did it.
> 
> Let me have the truth, please


I think you did, looks cracking


----------



## roirizla (Dec 3, 2010)

Whooo! Thanks for that. What's wrong with the video?

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy Canuck (Dec 20, 2018)

That really helped. When I tried this before, I tied the flats to the tubes in the opposite direction and folded them back, thinking it was a more secure connection. They didn't last very many shots. Will try it again this way


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

Fantastic tutorial! Thanks for sharing how it's done.


----------



## Crazy Canuck (Dec 20, 2018)

Finally got around to trying these again using this tutorial. They are fun, and this set seems like they'll last a bit longer than the last couple I was doing the wrong way 

Thanks again BushpotChef!


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

MakoPat said:


> Well, I think I did it.
> 
> Let me have the truth, please


You nailed it pat those look proper my friend!

Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

roirizla said:


> Whooo! Thanks for that. What's wrong with the video?
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Hey no problem man! It's just my tablet it's having trouble saving videos fsr.

Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

No problem Canuck glad you're having fun! Thst black Torque looks deadly with that setup. 

Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Blue Raja said:


> Great tutorial - thanks!
> Is there a reason for wrapping and tucking the loops instead of sliding them through the cut in the frame?


I do not know.

But I would love to know...

Now we wait.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

MakoPat said:


> Blue Raja said:
> 
> 
> > Great tutorial - thanks!
> ...


Great question, truth is they shoot close to the same, I think it would come to preference and which frame. Here's my starship wearing tbg×2040 cocktails & you can see the loops do run through the eye bolts. This setup is the most powerful I've got, I'd be comfortable taking a raccoon with it if I was inside 30' & throwing 1/2" steel:









Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Thanks BPC...gonna give these a try!!

MW

Sent from my LG-M470 using Tapatalk


----------



## michkan (Feb 10, 2018)

Thanks a lot.
I am really amazed that there is no slippage on the tube-flat band connection.


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

This is perfect timing for this post! I'm just finishing work on my extended frame and I've been wanting to try cocktails on it. 
Thanks for the info buddy!


----------

